# How about some raw new talent?



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

instead of boring old veterans!
Yes please


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

For what it's worth, I recently received in the mail a copy of the 2-SACD NEOS set _Donaueschinger Musiktage 2016_ for my listening pleasure.















This is leading edge stuff, to be sure. Do you recognize any of the composers? Rebecca Saunders (b.1967), Bernhard Gander (b.1969), Martin Smolka (b.1959), James Dillon (b.1950), Franck Bedrossian (b.1971), Martin Jaggi (b.1978), Georg Friedrich Haas (b.1953). How about the performers? Any familiar names there? Conductors Titus Engel, Pierre-Andre Valade, Alejo Perez? Instrumentalists/Vocalists Juliet Fraser (soprano), Arditti Quartet, Robin Meier (computer music designer), Mike Svoboda (trombone)?

There's a lot going on out there that's new and refreshing. The talent is actually prodigious. Some of us do on occasion turn from the old war horses and their riders to experience what is "happening" now. The NEOS (and before them Col Legno) Donaueschinger Musiktage disc sets are among the best way to experience the latest in musical explorations. I've been fortunate to be able to compile nearly the entire collection, and I look forward to getting the latest incarnations when they are released.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

3 out of 7 composers...I know NEOS is awesome for new music. Most of the catalogue is on spotify! The Ardittis are old veterans thought, only never boring


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

I think I'd enjoy a New Music Fest where young people , composers and players , would get together and create . They wouldn't have to make an exhibition out of it necessarily . I'd be content to hang out and listen to them work .


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2019)

SONNET CLV said:


> For what it's worth, I recently received in the mail a copy of the 2-SACD NEOS set _Donaueschinger Musiktage 2016_ for my listening pleasure.
> 
> View attachment 111560
> View attachment 111561
> ...


I have this one too but I was under the assumption that these composers are on the more-well-known side. You know Rebecca Saunders, but have you heard James Saunders? (No relation I think...)


----------

